# Holden officers lauded by state



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Action in arrest of trooper noted

*By Jean Laquidara Hill TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

*HOLDEN- *The state police Division of Standards and Training, Internal Affairs Section, has commended several members of the Holden Police Department for professionalism and commitment to public safety for their roles in a case involving the arrest of a state trooper in a domestic matter.

In a letter to Holden Police Chief George R. Sherrill dated June 26, state police Detective Lt. Michael F. Pavone Sr. wrote, "As you are aware, I had been tasked with the responsibility of investigating allegations of the actions/conduct of state police personnel over the past several months in the town of Holden.

"Throughout my investigative initiatives I have interacted with your supervisory officers as well as various patrol officers. In all instances I found them to be extremely informative, forthright and objective in nature," Lt. Pavone wrote in a letter that Town Manager Brian J. Bullock read in part to the Board of Selectmen Monday night. 

The state police detective lieutenant works in state police headquarters in Framingham.

In the letter praising and commending Holden officers, Lt. Pavone said Holden Police Lt. Donald Ball and Sgt. David Armstrong demonstrated leadership.

"Most importantly, they took direct and decisive measures to halt the possibility of escalating violence," Lt. Pavone wrote.

He described Officers Gregg Sculthorpe, Thomas Monahan, Megan Wrinkle, Anthony Gribbons and Timothy Sherblom as having exhibited high-quality professionalism and attention to detail.

Neither Mr. Bullock nor the letter disclosed the nature of the state police internal investigation.

Police Chief Sherrill said yesterday the inquiry involved the actions of state Trooper Elizabeth M. McClure. Ms. McClure was arrested at her Holden residence Sept. 15 and charged with assault and battery on a child with injury in an apparent domestic matter, assault and battery on police officers and disorderly conduct. She was placed on unpaid suspension from her job as a state trooper a few days after the arrest.

The court case involving Ms. McClure is on track for a jury trial. No date has yet been set, according to a spokesman for Fitchburg District Court.

The state police inquiry with which his officers assisted was to examine Ms. McClure's behavior as it related to state police policies and procedures, Chief Sherrill said. He did not know the outcome of the inquiry.

Lt. Pavone declined to disclose the subject of the internal inquiry, saying it was a personnel matter. "It cannot be interpreted as good or bad," Lt. Pavone said about the fact that an inquiry had been carried out. He said he has no open internal investigations at this time.

Chief Sherrill expressed pride in his officers. "It was most difficult because it involved another officer but all of our officers did a great job and were very professional during the whole thing," he said yesterday.

In the letter to Chief Sherrill, Lt. Pavone wrote, "In closing, as a 33-year veteran of the police profession, I have interacted with many police departments throughout the commonwealth of Massachusetts as well as various out-of-state law-enforcement agencies, including federal organizations. I can honestly say that the Holden Police Department is staffed with some of the finest, most dedicated and conscientious individuals I have ever had the pleasure of working with."


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tough spot to be put in. Good job HPD.


----------

